# The Moon- HUGE



## Mo (Sep 19, 2005)

Just took this today with a 400mm lens and two 2x tele converters on a Pentax *istD.

looks like there are a few hot pixels tho


----------



## Ghoste (Sep 19, 2005)

MOON! It's a nice moon. I like it. lol. You could easily fix those pixels in Paint lol.


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 19, 2005)

yeah, hot pixels are no biggie. but that moon, however, is a large problem. right smack in the middle of your image, too. there is definitely no doubt about that. It'll take some hefty cloning work to get rid of that sucker, but with plenty of energy drinks i bet you could pull it off. 



hah. cool pic man! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> It'll take some hefty cloning work to get rid of that sucker, but with plenty of energy drinks i bet you could pull it off.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 19, 2005)

It's Chinese Moon festival (18th Sept) and the moon is supposed to be the biggest in 6 years. Nice shot, been wanting to do that, but I only have a 300mm lens.


----------



## Randog (Sep 19, 2005)

Very nice MO! I'm going to try to get that telescope of mine hooked to my 20D


----------



## Mansi (Sep 19, 2005)

that is huge.... wait a minute i think i've seen it somewhere... ahhhhhh i remember.. 
nice shot.. i would avoid from centering it.. and i'd go with what everyone has to say here  get that energy drink and get to it buddy 
thanks for sharing


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 19, 2005)

Awesome photo!


----------



## sfaribault (Sep 19, 2005)

Very nice !!!



Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 19, 2005)

I think I see my house.... 

Nice shot.


----------



## pursuer (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## Lensmeister (Sep 19, 2005)

Amazing capture ......... 

There is an old saying that when yo uare in love the moon always looks bigger ...... 

And That is a BIG moon ... 

Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 19, 2005)

great moon shot! i am going out now to see what I can find with my 300 mm.. its a bit cloudy tonight though.


----------



## Mo (Sep 19, 2005)

> that is huge.... wait a minute i think i've seen it somewhere... ahhhhhh i remember..
> nice shot.. i would avoid from centering it.. and i'd go with what everyone has to say here  get that energy drink and get to it buddy
> thanks for sharing



I took about 100 shots, and I'm making a complete gallery with about 20 of them later.  (This week)

Thanks for all the positive feedback!  The moon was even nicer a few minutes before I took the pics, but I wasn't at home when I first saw it....

There is little composition work to be done, its just a huge moon...but I have more aspects nevertheless.

I took at 400, 800, and 1600mm.  We'll see what else I came up with.  

If you want to see more of my shots see my sig links or see this part of my forum: (I'm also looking for some more users :wink) http://www.themotec.com/Forum/nfphpbb/viewforum.php?f=5


----------



## Mo (Sep 19, 2005)

I'll also be adding more shots to the forum and user gallery...not just the photo mainsite.


----------



## terri (Sep 19, 2005)

Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 20, 2005)

Very nice! 1600mm! That's quite a big lens! 


It's a little bit over exposed around Tyco (large crater near the bottom) loosing some detail and in some other craters on the sunny side! (but then a lot of my earlier Moon shots are just white blobs! )


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 20, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Very nice! 1600mm! That's quite a big lens!


 
Oh, I was thinking THAT, too! WOW, that needs its own tripod!
No wonder my moon photos are so ........... common. Sniff.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 20, 2005)

Just do like the birdwatchers do and hold your A95 to the eyepeice of a pair of binoculars! :thumbup: 


(It really works too! )


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 20, 2005)

No kidding?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 20, 2005)

No kidding! 


People do it with PC webcams too!:shock:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow! Now that is something that I MUST try! Not necessarily with the moon as my motif, but... The idea hasn't even ocurred to me so far. Cool! Thanks


----------



## Mo (Sep 24, 2005)

yeah, I did use a tripod just for the lest.  even had a fine tune gear-head


----------



## doenoe (Sep 24, 2005)

fo shizzle..........binoculars? wow, im gonna try that too. There is so much i must try, i need more free time.


----------



## Mo (Oct 6, 2005)

yeah, I have plenty more ideas too...and so little time lol.

I want to take some good sunset photos next...


----------



## A.Rotshtein (Oct 6, 2005)

This is the problem with the 2x tele converter they not very good in a long distance

But your Moon still very nice

AR


----------



## Mo (Oct 6, 2005)

actually, they are really good IMO.  just the shutter speed that affects the sharpness.  Aperture was 5.6x4 so 22.


----------

